# My Chewy Corgi!!



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

When does this stage end? She is 17 months old and still chewing anything and everything up that she gets a hold of. I have to watch her constantly. She does know not to chew on the furniture, but everything else seems to be fair game for her. LOL

I do provide her with good, safe things to chew on, but boy no matter what it is she can shred it within minutes. I remember my other dogs outgrowing this constant need to chew by the time they were about 1 year old. Is this maybe a Corgi thing?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I know some dogs mature slower than others...I was shocked to find that GSD such as Duke mature late; he was forever with chewing and peeing in the house.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

My younger corgi outgrew it not long after we got her- at a year old. The older one, the foundling, still likes to have a good chew daily. We use cow hooves, bought for .59 @ the local co-op for chew toys. It's the only thing i've found that lasts, doesn't stain flooring or rugs and after the first chew-time, doesn't stink. They'll chew on them for weeks before they're gone completely.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have had Corgii's for the past couple years. Currently on my second, Lacey is older (6) but neither of them were chewers, not even on toys. The most Lacey does is toss a sock in the air. She will not play with her toys, loves to run with a friend Schanausr and tosses socks in the sir, catches them and tosses them again. ?????? I think it is a individual thing, for some reason your pup just likes to chew. I LOVE corgii's! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Meat tenderizer and pounding the meat thin before cooking helps with the chewieness.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try giving him raw bones. Mine eat theirs outside.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Meat tenderizer and pounding the meat thin before cooking helps with the chewieness.



:cute:


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> My younger corgi outgrew it not long after we got her- at a year old. The older one, the foundling, still likes to have a good chew daily. We use cow hooves, bought for .59 @ the local co-op for chew toys. It's the only thing i've found that lasts, doesn't stain flooring or rugs and after the first chew-time, doesn't stink. They'll chew on them for weeks before they're gone completely.



Cow hooves - I will have to get her some. Anything that would last her longer would be wonderful. Thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

nduetime said:


> I have had Corgii's for the past couple years. Currently on my second, Lacey is older (6) but neither of them were chewers, not even on toys. The most Lacey does is toss a sock in the air. She will not play with her toys, loves to run with a friend Schanausr and tosses socks in the sir, catches them and tosses them again. ?????? I think it is a individual thing, for some reason your pup just likes to chew. I LOVE corgii's! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


Oh, I LOVE corgis too!! :kissy: Aren't they wonderful dogs!! What kind do you have? Mine is a Pembroke Welsh. I like the Cardigans too.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

You're welcome, I hope the hooves help


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

beccachow said:


> I know some dogs mature slower than others...I was shocked to find that GSD such as Duke mature late; he was forever with chewing and peeing in the house.


Yeah, it seemed to take forever to get her housebroke even though she is very smart. Maybe it is just taking longer for her to mature.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I igve my guys Marrow bones from the supermarket way better than cow hooves IMO. I freeze them until they need a treat tehn for the first couple days unitl they get all the marrow out I will take them away and toss them int he fridge, once the marrow is gone they have the bone for as long as they wan til they start to wear it down, then it gets tossed. I doon't feed rawhide or hoooves I ahve seen too ma y dogs over the years require surgery.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> We use cow hooves, bought for .59 @ the local co-op for chew toys. It's the only thing i've found that lasts, doesn't stain flooring or rugs and after the first chew-time, doesn't stink.


The problem I've had with cow hooves is that they DO stink. Phew!! I can't even describe the smell, but if you've ever smelled wet decomposing hair, that's the closest thing.

My vet tells me he sees fractured teeth from cow hooves. I never had that problem though.

If your dog is power-chewer, and actually swallows bits of hoof, what comes out the other end is like... sand. It's weird, and hard to clean up.

They do last a long time and dogs seem to enjoy them. Having said that, I stick mostly to the big beef bones from the butcher.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I find that after the first good chew, the funk goes away. Thankfully, noone ever swallows bits- but sometimes one or two of them dine on kitty crunchies (you'd think a covered box, tucked UNDER a shelving unit would discourage- but alas, no) and then we have cement poos. Either they're hard as a rock or they crumble when they hit the ground. Goofy beasts!
My only access to beef bones are thru the co-op. I bought everyone a knuckle for Christmas (don't laugh, lol!) and they were GONE with 24 hours. I was astounded- I expected bones to last longer.


----------



## TeamChaos (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here!

I was lucky enough to have two corgis of my own (and a third one that was "on loan" so that he could learn good manners). My first corgi, Oliver, was a chewer when he was young. I had to get him focused on positive activities to appease the obsessive need to be "working" (and that's how he thought of chewing something to bits- as his job). I'd hide a beloved toy and tell him to find it- in the beginning I was hiding it right in front of him so he'd learn the name of it and the command "find it". By the end of our life together, I'd hide four or five toys while he was sleeping and ask him for various toys throughout the day. He stayed mouthy though, anything that looked like a ball was in danger of being swallowed, including a computer mouse ball that required surgery to remove.
Fat Rosie was a chewer but I got her in the habit of going to her bed to get a treat- usually a big fat knuckle bone. Knowing that she could have a knuckle bone on command seemed to stop her seek and destroy missions, unless of course we had a house guest that didn't know that rule- then Rosie felt vindicated in gnawing something precious- ha ha ha.

I think a combination of these two things might work for you- instead of chasing your corgi to get contraband out of her mouth, teach her to "bring it" and "drop" and cash it in for an appropriate reward. Also if you give her a special place and a special treat to indulge chewing, she'll start to realize that she's not in trouble for chewing, it's just the stuff that's not hers that make the problem. Corgis are smart and they like to be trusted to do work with their human.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome, TeamChaos!! 

Thank you for the helpful advice and info. This is my first corgi ever and I can use all of the help I can get. She does bring me everything she has in her mouth that shouldn't be there when I give her the command "Leave it" - and so we have made lots of progress in that area, thank goodness! And she always gets a treat for doing so. I also have been giving her beef tendons bought from the pet supply store and she has been quite happy to chew for a long time daily on those. So life seems to have been a little easier this week regarding the chewing....


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

SageLady said:


> Oh, I LOVE corgis too!! :kissy: Aren't they wonderful dogs!! What kind do you have? Mine is a Pembroke Welsh. I like the Cardigans too.


Both of mine have been /are Pembroke Welsh. They are dears. Does yours talk? Lacey makes these weird talking noises when she wants a certain something. To go in the house or to eat mostly. She sounds a little like Astro from the Jetsons, lol. It is hilarious.She is my little shadow. Both the girls I have had were "runts" Tinkerbell was about the third of the size of a regular corgi and Lacey is probably about half. 

this was my little Tinkerbell, she passed september 2oo9 :angel:...I will have to download some pics of Lacey


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

nduetime said:


> Both of mine have been /are Pembroke Welsh. They are dears. Does yours talk? Lacey makes these weird talking noises when she wants a certain something. To go in the house or to eat mostly. She sounds a little like Astro from the Jetsons, lol. It is hilarious.She is my little shadow. Both the girls I have had were "runts" Tinkerbell was about the third of the size of a regular corgi and Lacey is probably about half.
> 
> this was my little Tinkerbell, she passed september 2oo9 :angel:...I will have to download some pics of Lacey


Awwww, your Tinkerbell looks just like my Lily. My Lily is a talker too and she was the runt of her litter as well. She's both very petite and a very strong, hardy girl all in a tiny package. She also has one blue eye and the other eye brown, which is very common in the herding breeds I've been told. She follows my DH everywhere he goes (he's retired) and can't stand to be too far away from him at any time. When she's tired or hungry she comes to me though.  She loves to lay on my lap and get affection from her Mommy.


----------

